# Grain Of The Week 26/7/10- Biscuit Malt



## peas_and_corn (26/7/10)

From here:



> *Biscuit Malt*
> 
> *Characteristics*
> 
> ...



So, what beers do you use biscuit malt in? Is it one that's commonly used in your brewhaus, or is it a malt that you occasionally use when you remember it exists? Discuss!


----------



## big78sam (26/7/10)

Waits for Manticle to reply.....


----------



## kevo (26/7/10)

Have only used this malt once and will be bottling tonight so not sure of the flavour contribution in the beer I've made but I love the flavour of this grain raw. Delicious.


----------



## hazard (26/7/10)

I beleive that amber malt is the usual sub for biscuit malt. I've used amber once or twice - is biscuit markedly different? Or is it just degrees of kilning?


----------



## Effect (26/7/10)

Love this malt. Have only used it twice though in English browns. Have it on the cards to use in an apa, some Belgian ales and more English beers. I have heard that some people will use it in small amounts to get that marris otter feel when using normal base malts - yet to try this. However from my experience it adds a nice depth to beers - malty, biscuity and nutty.

Have been thinking of making an Anzac biscuit ale. Would have a good dose of biscuit malt, toasted oats and probably some maple syrup in the boil. Rack that onto a vanilla pod and I reckon you have got yourself Anzac biscuits in a bottle.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/7/10)

From what I understand Amber is sweeter than biscuit


----------



## praxis178 (26/7/10)

Mmmmm biscuit malt. Love this one in the right beers, not going to work in everything, but in the right place in the right amount it's very special.... :icon_cheers:


----------



## WarmBeer (26/7/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> From here:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what beers do you use biscuit malt in? Is it one that's commonly used in your brewhaus, or is it a malt that you occasionally use when you remember it exists? Discuss!


You mean you're meant to brew with it? I just sit at my computer with a bowl full of the grains, chewing em. It's like a bowl full of teeny-tiny cookies wrapped in individual husky shells :icon_drool2:


----------



## zebba (26/7/10)

mmmmm... roughage!

used it once. Like warmbeer, i ate more than went into the actual beer. Got a couple kilos at home waiting to be used though.


WarmBeer said:


> You mean you're meant to brew with it? I just sit at my computer with a bowl full of the grains, chewing em. It's like a bowl full of teeny-tiny cookies wrapped in individual husky shells :icon_drool2:


----------



## BrenosBrews (26/7/10)

I have used Dingemans Biscuit in IPAs, American & Belgian and a couple of amber/red ales at about 5% of the malt bill.

I find it gives more dry toasted bread flavour than biscuit.

Got a Double Red/Amber on the agenda that I'll probably up the Biscuit to 10%.


----------



## mje1980 (26/7/10)

I have been using dingemanns biscuit malt for a few months, and absolutely love it. Works awesome in a mild, and im drinking an amercian brown with it right now. Definately adds a nice distinct flavour to ales. Can't put my finger on it, but very nice. My fave specialty malt for the last few months, and im sure it will have a permanent place in my brewery. 


IMHO amber and biscuit are worlds apart.


----------



## under (26/7/10)

Love it. Nuff said.

Nice in lagers also.


----------



## bum (26/7/10)

Thomas J. said:


> Love this one in the right beers, not going to work in everything, but in the right place in the right amount it's very special....


 
So you wanna give those of us who aren't so experienced with it a clue? 

Personally, I've only used it once so can't contribute much apart than to say it was used in my best beer to date but, to be honest, I didn't get much of what is described above from it in that bitter, fruity APA. Based on that alone I'm inclined to agree with TJ and will be saving the remainder of my biscuit stocks for a more suitable style (which is a shame because I do love a little toastiness under my APAs).


----------



## manticle (26/7/10)

big78sam said:


> Waits for Manticle to reply.....



It was inevitable.

yes I love this malt. I put a little in every brew I make and so far it's only seemed out of place in one (aussie bitter - came out too bready).

Gives a lovely nuttiness to the brews - Really good for complexity in a porter, brown ale (yank or UK) or an ESB. If I was going to sub (or recommend a sub) I'd say weyerman's Vienna would be OK. JW vienna not so much.

I use between 2 and 300g in a 5 -6kg grain bill.

Part of my love affair with Biscuit came from the fact that I bought a 25 kg bag in a bulk buy before I started AG, not realising how long it would take me to get through it. Still have the bag more than a year later and I've given 10 kg of the stuff away.


----------



## praxis178 (26/7/10)

bum said:


> So you wanna give those of us who aren't so experienced with it a clue?
> 
> Personally, I've only used it once so can't contribute much apart than to say it was used in my best beer to date but, to be honest, I didn't get much of what is described above from it in that bitter, fruity APA. Based on that alone I'm inclined to agree with TJ and will be saving the remainder of my biscuit stocks for a more suitable style (which is a shame because I do love a little toastiness under my APAs).



This is somewhat personal in that everyone's tastes is different, but to me lagers are not suitable, but Belgian ales and most English ales, but not stouts (I think it gets lost under all the roast flavours) work and work well. Like I said it's a taste thing....

It's (to my mind) like it builds up the malt backbone of an ale with an extra dimension so it's not just malt, but malt plus that something (for which I don't have words) hard to describe that is just plain special.

Ok I'll go ramble in the corner now.


----------



## mje1980 (26/7/10)

Agree with both above comments. Nuttiness, yum!! 

I have tasted under's cal common, which had biscuit, and it was bloody great. Though i prefer it in ales, especially milds.


----------



## DKS (26/7/10)

Thomas J. said:


> This is somewhat personal in that everyone's tastes is different, but to me lagers are not suitable, but Belgian ales and most English ales, but not stouts (I think it gets lost under all the roast flavours) work and work well. Like I said it's a taste thing....
> 
> It's (to my mind) like it builds up the malt backbone of an ale with an extra dimension so it's not just malt, but malt plus that something (for which I don't have words) hard to describe that is just plain special.
> 
> Ok I'll go ramble in the corner now.


 Sounds like a discription I was given about Melanoiden Malt by a HBS. Would Biscuit be more nutty than Melanoiden?
Daz


----------



## mje1980 (26/7/10)

Absolutely more nutty than melanoiden. Melanoiden aint nutty IMHO


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (23/9/10)

So what sort of percentage of the grain bill are folk using this grain at?

I'm thinking about using some in an upcoming Irish Red and maybe even into a JSGA...

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## praxis178 (23/9/10)

L_Bomb said:


> So what sort of percentage of the grain bill are folk using this grain at?
> 
> I'm thinking about using some in an upcoming Irish Red and maybe even into a JSGA...
> 
> Cheers :icon_cheers:



3.5% in my Irish Red, (which keg is getting low so about to try it with Abby instead)......


----------



## mje1980 (23/9/10)

Great timing. I just tapped a keg of biscuit bitter. This malt is my all time fave now, its great. 

Hmmm biscuit in a red, mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Dazza_devil (23/9/10)

Anyone used this malt in an extract recipe, steeped for 30 mins @ around 70 degrees C without any starch haze or other unwanted characteristics in the resulting beer?


----------



## bum (23/9/10)

Can't say that I have, Boagsy, but I'm pretty sure this grain has no enzymes so it needs to be mashed/steeped with some base malt if you're hoping for any conversion.


----------



## Dazza_devil (23/9/10)

I was curious about the flavour contribution, if it's possible without any noticeable residual starches in an all extract recipe.


----------

